# magnets



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

has anyone used the fire and ice magnets from nacho magnets on ebay??what were you matching the magnets to arms / ohms ????
:dude:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I haven't used them, but I am interested in this info also...


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I have used them in both T-Jet and AFX Non-Mag chassis. Private message me and I'll fill ya in on what I found.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Geez Jeff, why keep your findings a secret ? Share the good, bad and ugly right here, for all of us to read


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

These magnets come with a warning so they have to be good. http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=70_71I dunno if they can be used like the magnets you all are talking about though. A few of them look like the AW dot magnets. I bet these are stronger than AW's. And some of them look like they could be used as Mega-G traction magnets. Others look like the flat magnets in the Life Like motors.

The other stuff this place sells looks really cool too. I would like to have some of that Aerogel stuff to make a body out of it.
This site is associated with Bob Lazzar too.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Everyone seems to make custom magnets for tjets, does anyone make the taller ones to fit magnatractions ??

Also, what exactly does it mean when a magnet has been "zapped"??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Leonus, as far as I know(and I'm by no means a no-it-all), only JL/AW has made X-traction magnets that fit the aurora Magnatraction chassis, and they sometimes needed sanded a little to fit well.
As far as Zapping goes, it's like electrically recharging the magnet, but only brings it back to it's original Strength, never more. And btw- magnets not only lose their strength over time, they can lose strength from Dropping them, or excess HEAT as well.
The magnets we use in our pancake cars are normally regular iron based magnets, ie- they use iron or steel filings, ground very fine, mixed into a ceramic or a polymer base. The better mixed or more metal in the magnet, the stronger they can be. But Neo rare earth magnets are a whole other story, which I do not know enough about to elaborate on.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a guy on ebay called _nachocar_. He sells polymer magnets for both t-jet and for magna traction. Something like 8 bucks a pair.

I don't know if he is the same guy that sells the fire/ice magnets.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

this is the same guy..i am looking for info on who has used these magnets and how did you match arms/gears /tires for each style magnet…from fire to ice…


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

rholmesr, thanks for the headsup on the Magnatraction mags being offered from Nacho, I didn't know that, as I keep my MT's and XT's fairly stock.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

magnet zapper


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

After a bit of searching today, I found out bsrt sells poly mags and zapped mags for magnatractions. Not really interested in polys, since they are crazy strong and require more voltage than I run (14v) ( if i understand their description correctly) but zapped ones might be worth a try..


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

By zapping you are only regaining the original strength of the magnets. Now you can zap and then match them to have a matched set


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

OK, as far as the Polys for Magna-Tractions, I have used the BSRT, the Nacho's and some from NJ Nostalgia, which I am pretty sure are from Scott at Nacho.

They all are amazing upgrades from stock magnets. A car with these will run circles around any car with stock magnets...absolutely no comparison!

I have found the Nacho magnets to be the best, slightly better than the BSRT offering. As far as the voltage needed, sorry, all I can tell you is the three tracks I run on all are using industrial power supplies with the voltage set somewhere right around 24/25 volts. Before that we ran twin car batteries on our tracks, so I have no info regarding lower voltages!

I only run low ohm arms with these, grigs Yellow Jackets, DC Motors and some old Kipp's, all around 2.5 to 4.0 ohms. Mean Greens will work, but your hair won't catch fire.

I did experiment with a set of "special" magnets from Nacho for Magna Tractions. He referred to them as "PINKS". They are actually a set of T-Jet Neo's with some sort of plastic molded onto the magnets to make them a nice fit in Magna Traction chassis. I'll just say this, you could not shake a car off a piece of track with these in it. The price to be paid for that downforce was in top speed. They killed the top end on our 30' straights. Overall laps speed were slower. On a shorter track with a lot of tight turns they would be killer! On my short 18' home track, the car cannot be beat! 
Now, you could also run them with the pink side down, placing the plastic buffer between the rails and the magnets. This brought the speed back, but at the cost of handling. I messed around with tires, usually running .468 or .470's with the polys. I was up over .500 with these pinks and still could not get top end where I need it to be. 
In the end Scott's Polys were still faster and 9 out of 10 of my race Mags are set up with Nachos.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Two things I forgot to mention. On the long track I run Super II crown gears, regular Mag crowns on the shorter track.

Electics, I use stock pick up shoes, no braids on the Magna Tractions. I also use stretched T-Jet springs in place of the motor brushes.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

per what I read, the fire through ice mags are all neo mags of different strengths.

I would ice mags are still close to strength of the NACHO mags.

I ran the nacho mags (stronger than the BSRT mags) in out afx mag class for years. Great mag.

Note, the voltage is not as important as the amps of you power supply.

with all of the above mags, your gonna want at minimum a 6OHM arm in the car.
the stock 13 to 16ohm arms are a waste (IMHO) of strong mags.
so at least put a mean green arm in the car


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> .
> 
> with all of the above mags, your gonna want at minimum a 6OHM arm in the car.
> the stock 13 to 16ohm arms are a waste (IMHO) of strong mags.
> so at least put a mean green arm in the car


when I first read this, I thought you said '60 ohm', and I thought, wow, those MM arms would do well with these...


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Slotking, yes they are all Neo magnets, I have 3 or 4 complete sets. Not sure what you mean by Ice magnets being close to strength of Nacho magnets. The Fire and Ice magnets are Nacho magnets.

If you are thinking the Ice magnets are close to the strength of the Nacho Poly magnets, I can say positively that the weakest of the Neo magnets are so much stronger than the Poly that they aren't even in the same ballpark!

I measure my magnet strengths using the scale method and the Nacho Polys measure about 65 to 70. Dash magnets measure about 22 to 25. The weakest of the Fire and Ice sets are the dark blue and they measure 190 to 195. The light blues measure 260 to 280.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I can say positively that the weakest of the Neo magnets are so much stronger than the Poly that they aren't even in the same ballpark!


I never used his neo mags before, so i assumed that his ice neo mags would be closer to his poly mags. based on his ebay description

But if your getting that much difference, I was wrong, it seem all of his neo mags may better off for drag racing.

His poly mags made some great speed with my 3 ohm arms



> I thought you said '60 ohm', and I thought, wow, those MM arms would do well with these


:lol:

yeah i see your point, it does look that way.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> I measure my magnet strengths using the scale method .


What is the scale method?


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Gotta agree with the Drag Racing thought. These Neo magnets almost turn the cars into inline magnet cars. Throttle control with anything above a 35 ohm controller becomes almost an on/off switch. I've actually been looking at wiring up a 15 ohm to try to get some low end response with these magnets.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> What is the scale method?


Using a scale with a cover
the magnet is placed on the cover. the magnet then pulls the scales metal plate up giving it a negative reading.

some guys make ther own jigs.
some use the VRP magnet tool
some use a gauss meter
I use my Iphone (video at the video library)


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Gotta agree with the Drag Racing thought. These Neo magnets almost turn the cars into inline magnet cars. Throttle control with anything above a 35 ohm controller becomes almost an on/off switch. I've actually been looking at wiring up a 15 ohm to try to get some low end response with these magnets.


I used a set of Poly mags in my fave A/FX chassis with a mean green and it made the car A rocket on a straight but the strong mags cut a lot of the flywheel effect of the pancake arm so it changed the mannerisms of the car a lot so it was bittersweet ya know?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> A rocket on a straight but the strong mags cut a lot of the flywheel effect of the pancake arm so it changed the mannerisms of the car a lot so it was bittersweet ya know?


oh yeah
you have to lean to drive deep and drive through the turn.
no coasting allowed LOL

you have not just the motor/mags slowing you down, but the traction as well.
but you can drive the turns faster

.450 to .456 tire on the rear really helped with handling


----------

